# Test Driving a '95 SE in 20 minutes, what do I need to know!



## JimmyJames (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm test driving a '95 SE in 20 minutes. What do I need to be looking for specifically? I know to look for rust, but what else is there? Also, how much different is the clutch and shifting on the 240 compared to, say, a Saturn?  That's what I learned on and is all I have experience with so I don't know how confident I'll be with a 240 5spd. THanks


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sorry, too late


----------



## slowdrifter240 (Dec 10, 2003)

*referance to ur ?*

if u know how to drive stick then ull be fine itt'l take a second to get used to but youll love a 240 over a saturn pos the handling is great and its rear wheel drive thats a plus.


----------

